# home built hood



## daddyhennessy10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is my hood I built in the garage small but it works. Any tips?


----------



## butcher (Apr 7, 2012)

I cannot see it.


----------



## Smack (Apr 7, 2012)

Sure is transparent, throw some dirt on it will ya...


----------

